# ➡️ Le regole / Las reglas -- Contesto / Contexto



## Silvia10975

*---> Le regole /Las reglas <---
 
*​---> *Tanto sus preguntas como sus respuestas deben expresarse únicamente en español o italiano.*
---> *Sia le domande che le risposte devono essere scritte rigorosamente in italiano o spagnolo
*  ---> Si usted tiene una duda gramatical sobre uno de los dos idiomas (verbos, conjugaciones, preposiciones, adjetivos y otros) y desea recibir respuestas en el mismo idioma, abra una consulta en el foro adecuado (sólo italiano, sólo español).
---> Se avete dubbi grammaticali su una delle due lingue (verbi, coniugazioni, preposizioni, aggettivi, etc.) e desiderate ricevere risposte nella medesima lingua, aprite un thread nel forum appropriato (solo italiano, solo spagnolo).

---> Los Moderadores se reservan el derecho de reubicar su consulta si estiman que pertenece a otro foro. 
---> I moderatori si riservano il diritto di spostare il thread ad altro forum qualora lo ritengano opportuno.



*Le Regole in Italiano*
*Las Reglas en Español*


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Regolamento generale dei forum di WordReference - Italiano

I.* WordReference.com fornisce i suoi Forum per lo scambio di informazioni su traduzioni, uso delle parole, equivalenze terminologiche e su altri argomenti linguistici. 
* 1. Cercate la risposta, anzitutto*.​Prima di formulare la vostra domanda, utilizzate la funzione di ricerca per trovare thread precedenti riguardanti la parola o la frase a cui siete interessati oppure il dizionario di WRF.​​
*2. Un tema per ogni discussione / Niente chiacchiere*.​Rimanete nel tema del primo messaggio di ciascuna discussione.​Trattate un solo tema per ciascuna discussione. Se avete più temi da trattare, aprite una discussione per ciascun tema.​Se avete domande aggiuntive non relazionate con lo stesso tema, aprite una discussione per ognuna di esse​Se volete parlare di un argomento non pertinente o volete commentare qualcosa con un altro utente, utilizzate le _conversazioni private_. Non divagate in chiacchiere (niente chat).​Aprite solo una discussione per ogni argomento. Non aprite discussioni doppie.​​
*3. Siate      chiari e fornite il contesto.*​Siate descrittivi, specifici e succinti nei vostri messaggi, al fine di      evitare fraintendimenti. Fornite frasi complete e informazioni sul contesto di riferimento ogni volta che aprite una discussione. Questo      permetterà di capire la vostra domanda e aiutarvi al meglio. Il titolo      della discussione deve includere tutta o parte della parola/frase che si      sta traducendo. Evitate espressioni tipo “Traduzione”, “Come si      dice?”, “Sono nuovo/a”, “Aiuto”, “Urgente”, ecc.​​
* 4. Rispettate      la proprietà intellettuale*.​Non è consentito postare contenuti plagiati. Nessun materiale soggetto a diritto d’autore (copyright) può essere inserito nei messaggi tranne quanto indicato di seguito:​Estratti contenuti dei dizionari, senza superare le due definizioni o traduzioni, purché venga citata la fonte in modo esplicito. ​È permesso inserire citazioni e traduzioni in prosa fino a quattro frasi. ​Nessun collegamento audio o video potrà essere inserito senza il preventivo consenso della moderazione. Non sono permessi collegamenti a YouTube.​Canzoni e versi possono essere citati e tradotti, fino ad un massimo di 4 righe.​Qualsiasi forma di collegamento difforme da quanto esposto sarà rimossa senza eccezione.​​
* 5. Niente traduzione, revisione o correzione di      testi o compiti scolastici*.​Questi forum non fanno i compiti, le traduzioni o le revisioni di testi per voi. Lunghi paragrafi sono accettati solo se utili a rispondere a domande lessicali o grammaticali… e solo dopo aver postato anche la vostra traduzione/interpretazione.​​
*6. Niente      pubblicità e nessuna attività promozionale.   *​Sul Forum non è permessa alcuna attività pubblicitaria o promozionale. Nulla che sia di natura promozionale, in qualsiasi forma, può essere inserito nei post, negli avatar, nel nome utente o nella firma, incluso ma non limitato a: frasi promozionali, indirizzi di posta elettronica, indirizzi URL o collegamenti, riferimenti a questi ultimi o a prodotti, servizi, ideologie, candidati o organizzazioni.​Sarà a totale discrezione di WordReference e del team di moderazione decidere cosa costituisca pubblicità o attività promozionale.​​
*II.* I Forum promuovono l'apprendimento nell'ambito di un'atmosfera seria, di alto livello linguistico e collaborativo il cui tono sia improntato al rispetto, all'aiuto e alla cordialità.
* 7**. Siate collaborativi e cortesi.*​Se lo spagnolo, l’inglese o qualsiasi altra lingua di un utente non è perfetta, non maltrattatelo. È sempre gradito l’uso di “ciao”, “salve” e “grazie”. Trattate gli altri come vorreste essere trattati voi stessi.​​
 * 8.* *Comportatevi in maniera corretta*.​Niente flooding. Se postate diverse discussioni, fate in modo che non più di 5 appaiano sulla prima pagina del forum contemporaneamente. Questo permetterà alle discussioni degli altri utenti di godere della necessaria attenzione.​Niente bumping. Se nessuno risponde alla vostra domanda, non postate di nuovo solo per chiedere ancora aiuto. Piuttosto, fornite maggior contesto e ulteriori informazioni per aiutarci ad aiutarvi.​Se la vostra domanda non riceve risposte, potete cliccalre su SEGNALA per richiedere l’assistenza di un moderatore.​​
 * 9. Mantenete un linguaggio educato e decoroso.*​La trattazione di parole offensive è permessa, ma la conversazione deve rimanere seria e rispettosa. Potete certamente discutere di parole offensive, ma non potete usarle con cattive intenzioni. I nomi utente e le firme giudicati irritanti, volgari, promozionali o maleducati saranno rimossi.​​
_Continua nel prossimo post_


----------



## Angel.Aura

*10. Cortesia e rispetto in ogni momento.*
Commenti o messaggi che siano giudicati diffamatori, osceni, minacciosi, indecenti, pornografici, lascivi, violenti, infamanti o gravemente insolenti non verranno tollerati.
Chiunque dovesse usare un linguaggio non consono, rendersi colpevole di attacchi personali, causare o prendere parte in litigi o zuffe verrà bannato dal forum.
Questo forum non è un luogo per ripicche e sfoghi personali. Mantenete i fatti personali esattamente come sono, ovvero personali. WRF non è un luogo dove risolvere controversie con altri utenti, soggetti o enti.​* 11. Scrivete in linguaggio standard.*
Questo forum è un punto di riferimento per tutti gli studenti che sono impegnati nello studio di una lingua straniera: l'uso corretto delle maiuscole, della punteggiatura e la corretta ortografia sono obbligatori.
Salvo il caso in cui sia argomento di discussione, scrivere in stile chat/SMS non è consentito.
Non è ugualmente accettabile scrivere messaggi TUTTI IN MAIUSCOLO.​*III.* Sono benvenuti i membri che condividono i nostri scopi e la nostra filosofia, e che agiscono in accordo con le regole e le linee-guida dei Forum.

*12. Segnalate ogni genere di problemi.*
Segnalate ai moderatori (cliccando sul triangolino rosso in altro a destra che trovate in ogni post) ogni domanda che non abbia sufficiente contesto, sia scritta in maniera non conforme alle regole del forum, sia stata inserita nel forum sbagliato o violi una qualsiasi delle regole di WRF. Per favore non rispondete a tali domande. Segnalare tali discussioni ci aiuta a far funzionare questi forum nella maniera più efficiente possibile.​*13. Leggete il regolamento.*
Ogni forum applica il regolamento generale di WR in maniera leggermente diversa: per favore leggete il regolamento che trovate nello sticky in cima al forum PRIMA di iniziare a postare.​*14. Essere un utente di WR è un privilegio.*
L’uso e la partecipazione in questi forum, incluse le_ conversazioni private_, non sono un diritto. Sono un'opportunità concessa dall’amministratore di WR, soggetta ai termini di questo regolamento e revocabile senza preavviso in ogni momento.​*15. Questi forum sono moderati.*
I moderatori sono membri di WRF che svolgono anche un compito di supervisione e moderazione. Hanno la facoltà di editare, cancellare o modificare qualsiasi messaggio. Rivolgete le vostre domande riguardanti una discussione di un particolare forum ai moderatori di quel forum.
I moderatori sono anche membri del forum. A meno che sia chiaro dal contesto oppure lo dicano esplicitamente, quando i moderatori scrivono un messaggio in una discussione lo fanno da utenti e non in veste di moderatori. I messaggi dei moderatori non rispecchiano necessariamente l'opinione di WordReference.
Ogni discussione che ha come argomento le regole di WRF deve avere luogo nel forum _Comments and  Suggestions._
Qualsiasi discussione o commento a riguardo dell'operato dei moderatori o dell'amministratore deve essere fatto solo utilizzando e-mail o _conversazioni private_, *mai nei forum*. Potete trovare ulteriori informazioni sui compiti e l'operato dei moderatori  in questa pagina.​*16. Ogni utente è responsabile di ciò che scrive.*
Ogni messaggio scritto su questi forum è a esclusiva responsabilità di chi lo scrive.
All'atto dell'iscrizione e dell'accettazione del regolamento di WRF dichiarate di non ritenere WordReference e nessuno dei suoi utenti responsabili di ciò che scrivono in questi forum.
L'autorizzazione a WordReference per la detenzione, la pubblicazione e l'uso di qualunque testo inserito in questi forum si intendono irrevocabilmente e perpetuamente concessi.
Qualsiasi traduzione, definizione e spiegazione fornite in questi forum potranno essere utilizzate da WordReference per future integrazioni dei dizionari di altro materiale di riferimento.​*17. Autorizzazioni.*
Non potete copiare o riutilizzare nessuna informazione reperita su questi forum se non previa autorizzazione dell'autore del messaggio e dell'amministratore di WordReference.​*18. Siate sinceri sulla vostra identità.*
Potete registrarvi con un solo nome utente. Non fingete di essere chi non siete. Questo include sesso, nazionalità e lingua madre. E' obbligatorio indicare la vostra lingua madre. Chi siete e da dove venite sono dati fondamentali affinché gli altri comprendano le vostre traduzioni o altre informazioni linguistiche che fornirete nei vostri messaggi.​*19. Non pubblicate informazioni di carattere privato o personale.*
Non includete nei vostri messaggi informazioni personali (es. indirizzi di posta elettronica o numeri di telefono). In questo modo eviterete i messaggi non desiderati (spam) e proteggerete la vostra privacy. Avete la possibilità di pubblicare alcuni contatti e dati personali nel profilo personale.
Non pubblicate testi di e-mail o messaggi privati di altri utenti.
Qualsiasi membro del forum che pubblichi senza permesso dell'interessato dettagli relativi ad un altro utente, siano essi personali o riguardanti contenuti presenti su internet verrà allontanato da questi forum.​*20. Disclaimer.*
L'utente accetta che tutte le informazioni inserite al momento della registrazione siano registrate in un database. L’amministratore e i moderatori non possono essere ritenuti responsabili per azioni illegali di terze persone che mettano in pericolo i dati riservati. Non devono essere trasmesse informazioni sensibili tramite PM.​


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Declaración de Objetivos y Directrices de los Foros de WordReference - **Español*

*I - WordReference.com habilita estos foros para el intercambio de traducciones, usos de palabras, equivalencias de terminología y otros temas lingüísticos.*
* 1. Busque la respuesta antes de abrir un hilo.*
Consulte los diccionarios de WordReference  (en caso de haberlos) y avance hacia abajo para verificar si existen hilos que traten sobre el mismo tema, o use la      herramienta de búsqueda del foro.
*
2. Un solo tema por hilo / No se admite la charla.*
Manténgase dentro del tema del primer mensaje del hilo.
Formule una sola pregunta específica sobre una palabra, frase o tema concretos por hilo. Si tiene más preguntas, abra un nuevo hilo para cada una de ellas.
Si desea tratar un tema relacionado pero distinto del que figura en el primer mensaje del hilo, abra uno nuevo.
Si desea tratar un tema no relacionado o dirigir un comentario no relacionado a otro usuario, hágalo mediante una _conversación privada_. No se admite la charla.
Abra un solo hilo por pregunta. No duplique hilos.
*
3. Sea claro, preciso y aporte contexto*.
Para evitar equívocos, sea descriptivo, específico y breve en sus mensajes.
Aporte el contexto necesario y la oración completa que contenga la frase o palabra objeto de su consulta cada vez que formule una pregunta. Esto permite que su pregunta sea entendida y reciba mejores respuestas.
Los títulos de los hilos deben contener la palabra o frase consultadas. (Evite títulos tales como "favor de traducir", "cómo digo esto", "soy nuevo" y similares). Toda traducción y toda la información que se brinde en estos foros debe acompañarse de un intento razonable para verificar su exactitud. Si no está seguro de la exactitud o fiabilidad de una información o traducción, dígalo.
*
4. Respete la propiedad intelectual.*
No se permite el plagio. Ningún contenido protegido por derechos de autor puede ser introducido en los mensajes, excepto en los siguientes casos:
Se permite un uso razonable de poca cuantía (como una definición o dos) de los diccionarios. Se permiten citas y traducciones en prosa de hasta cuatro oraciones. Indique siempre cuál es la fuente.
No se permite insertar ningún archivo de audio, vídeo o enlace sin autorización previa de un moderador. No se permiten enlaces a YouTube o similares.
Se permite citar y traducir hasta un máximo de cuatro versos de letras de canciones y poemas.
El contenido que no satisfaga estos requerimientos será eliminado sin excepción.
*
5. No se permiten las correcciones en profundidad ni las tareas escolares.*
Estos foros no son un servicio gratuito para resolver tareas escolares, traducciones o realizar revisiones exhaustivas. Se aceptan textos extensos siempre que resulten necesarios para poder responder a una pregunta específica de gramática o de vocabulario, y sólo si usted muestra primero su propio intento de traducción o interpretación.
*
6. Prohibición de publicidad y promoción.*
Ningún tipo de actividad promocional o publicitaria está permitida en los foros.
Nada que pueda ser considerado de algún modo promocional puede colocarse en los mensajes, avatares, nombres de usuario o firmas; lo que incluye pero no se limita a: declaraciones promocionales, direcciones de correo electrónico, dominios de Internet, enlaces o referencias a cualquiera de los anteriormente mencionados, o referencias a productos, servicios, ideologías, candidatos u organizaciones.
Queda a la sola discreción de WordReference y sus moderadores el determinar qué constituye publicidad o promoción.​*II - Los foros promueven el aprendizaje y mantienen una atmósfera académica de seriedad y colaboración, en un tono respetuoso, positivo y cordial.*
*7. Sea amable y cortés.*
El hecho de que alguien no domine perfectamente un idioma no es motivo para tratarlo mal.
Siempre se agradece el uso de "Hola" y "Gracias".   
Trate a los demás como desearía ser tratado.

*8. Sea considerado.*
No sature un foro. Si usted abre muchos hilos, haga lo posible para asegurarse de que no aparezcan más de cinco al mismo tiempo en la primera pantalla de un mismo foro. Esto permite que los hilos abiertos por otros miembros reciban su cuota de atención.
No haga subir sus hilos. Si nadie responde a su pregunta, no escriba un mensaje sólo para pedir ayuda nuevamente; en lugar de eso, agregue algo de información o contexto que nos sirva para ayudarnos a ayudarle. Si aún así no recibe respuesta, haga uso del enlace REPORTAR que aparece en la parte inferior izquierda de cada mensaje y solicite la ayuda de un moderador.

*9. Use un lenguaje limpio y decente.*
Se acepta la discusión de palabras ofensivas, pero la conversación debe ser seria y respetuosa. Se puede escribir acerca de palabras ofensivas, pero no hacer uso malicioso de ellas.
Se eliminarán las firmas y los nombres de usuario (nicknames) que los moderadores consideren provocadores, vulgares, promocionales o groseros.

*10. No ataque a los demás.*
No se tolerarán los comentarios calumniosos, difamatorios, obscenos, indecentes, lascivos, pornográficos, violentos, insultantes, amenazantes ni hostigantes. En caso de que alguien emplee lenguaje inapropiado, comience un ataque personal o entable un discurso de odio, será excluido de toda futura participación en los foros.
Este foro no ha de utilizarse para venganzas, peleas o disputas personales. Mantenga sus asuntos personales como lo que son, esto es, personales.

*11. Respete las reglas del idioma.*
Estos foros forman parte del diccionario de WordReference; muchos estudiantes recurren a los foros para aprender. El respeto a las reglas de gramática y ortografía, incluido el uso correcto de mayúsculas, tildes y signos de puntuación, es obligatorio..
Salvo que ese sea el tema de discusión del hilo, no se acepta el uso de lenguaje tipo chat o SMS. Tampoco está permitido escribirlo TODO EN LETRAS MAYÚSCULAS.
​Continúa aquí.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*III - Damos la bienvenida a todos los usuarios que compartan nuestras metas y filosofía, y se comprometan a actuar de acuerdo con las reglas y directrices de WRF.*
*12. Reporte los problemas*
Informe a los moderadores sobre las consultas que presenten algún problema, que no respeten estas reglas, o que usted crea que requieren de la atención de un moderador, haciendo clic sobre el icono  que aparece en la parte superior derecha de cada mensaje (*triangulito rojo*) . Por favor, no reaccione al quebrantamiento de las reglas en el hilo: repórtelo.. Puede pedir educadamente a quien preguntó que aporte el contexto que necesite para contestarle. Puede corregir amable y educadamente las faltas de ortografía de un compañero, añadiendo una nota a un mensaje de usted que aborde el tema del hilo.

*13. Lea las reglas.*
Cada foro aplica estas reglas de una forma ligeramente diferente. Antes de publicar su mensaje en un foro, por favor lea sus instrucciones, que están enumeradas en uno de los primeros hilos en la parte superior de la página.

*14. La pertenencia a estos foros es un privilegio.*
El uso de estos foros y su expresión en ellos, no es un derecho. Es un privilegio otorgado por el administrador de WR conforme a los términos de este acuerdo, y puede ser revocado en cualquier momento sin previo aviso.

*15. Estos son Foros Moderados.*
Cada moderador controla uno o varios foros. Los moderadores pueden editar, borrar o modificar cualquier mensaje en sus foros. Si usted tiene una pregunta acerca de un foro en particular, debe dirigirla a los moderadores de dicho foro.
Los moderadores son también miembros de los foros. A menos que digan lo contrario o quede claro por el contexto, escriben sus mensajes en calidad de miembros. Sus comentarios no necesariamente reflejan la opinión de WordReference.com.
Las discusiones acerca de las reglas deben plantearse en el foro de Comentarios y Sugerencias. Los comentarios sobre las acciones de los moderadores o de los administradores se deben discutir vía correo electrónico o_ conversación privada_, y no en forma pública en los foros.
Hay más información acerca de los moderadores           aquí.

*16. Cada miembro es responsable de sus propios mensajes.*
Los mensajes publicados en este sitio son única y exclusiva responsabilidad de quien los redacta.
Usted se compromete a no reclamar ningún tipo de responsabilidad a WRF o a ninguno de sus miembros por nada que haya sido expresado en estos foros.
Al publicar un mensaje en WRF o en uno de sus foros, está otorgando una licencia irrevocable a WRF para usarlo a perpetuidad.
Cualquier traducción, definición y explicación que usted provea puede ser usada por WRF para ser integrada en los diccionarios y otros materiales de referencia.

*17. Autorizaciones*
Usted se compromete a no copiar ni transmitir ninguna información de estos foros a otro lugar, sin haber obtenido previamente la autorización del autor original del mensaje y del administrador de WordReference.com.

*18. No falsee su identidad.*
Le es permitido registrarse con un solo nombre de usuario.
No finja ser alguien que no es: esto incluye su sexo, nacionalidad y lengua materna.
Debe indicar su lengua materna, ya que es fundamental saber quién es usted y cuál es su origen para que los demás entendamos sus traducciones u otra información lingüística que brinde.

*19. No publique información personal.*
No publique datos personales tales como direcciones de correo electrónico, números de teléfono, etc. De considerarlo adecuado, usted puede incluir algunos de estos datos en su perfil personal.
No se permiten extractos de correos electrónicos ni de mensajes privados.
Todo aquel miembro que publique datos personales o información de sitios de Internet de otro miembro sin previa autorización será automáticamente excluido (banned) de los foros de Wordreference.com.

*20. Descargo de responsabilidad.*
Usted acepta que cualquier información personal que usted haya publicado, sea almacenada en una base de datos. El administrador y los moderadores no se responsabilizan de ningún intento de piratería que pueda llegar a comprometer dicha información. No transmita ninguna información personal reservada por medio de _una conversación privada._​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*CONTEXTO*
No se puede traducir correctamente una expresión, una frase, ni siquiera una palabra sin explicar a los demás el contexto.

_Qué es (puede ser) el contexto:_
- La frase entera en que se encuentra la palabra buscada (incluso a veces la anterior y la que sigue)
- El tema
- Resaltar la palabra que deseas consultar
- La fuente o referencia (periódico / libro / internet...)
- Tipo de escrito (literario / artículo/ sátira / poema / canción...)
- El país de origen y el país de destino de la traducción
- La fecha en la que el texto ha sido escrito
- El tono del escrito (una misma palabra no tendrá el mismo significado si el que escribe está denigrando o alabando)
- Para qué necesita la respuesta (esto permite entender el "contexto comunicacional")
- El significado de la expresión o palabra original
- En qué ámbito o rama nos estamos moviendo (indispensable si estamos en un campo técnico)
- El registro (culto / familiar/ coloquial)

_Sólo podemos aconsejar que el solicitante de ayuda se ponga en el lugar de los foreros que van a ayudarle a resolver su duda._

_*Aquí está un ejemplo de cómo plantear correctamente una discusión:*_



> _Título: massaggio drenante (<--  *en el titulo pon las palabras o frase corta que quieres traducir, NO tu intento de traducción*)_
> 
> _Texto: Hola / Ciao / Buenos días (<--*comienza con un saludo*)_
> _Tengo que traducir al castellano una lista de tratamientos para mi centro estético y entre ellos hay “*massaggio drenante*” (<-- *la palabra o frase corta del título debe ser incluida también en el primer mensaje y no sólo en el titulo*)_
> _Había pensado en la posibilidad de traducirlo como “masaje drenante”. Que opináis? (<-- *SIEMPRE PON tu intento de traducción*)_
> _Cualquier ayuda es bienvenida (<-- *finaliza con un saludo o frases de agradecimiento*)_



*N.B. *_Todos los hilos o mensajes que no cumplan con estas normas serán modificados, eliminados, sacados o cerrados._




*CONTESTO*
Non si può tradurre correttamente un’espressione, una parola o addirittura una frase senza spiegare agli altri il contesto.

_Cosa è (può essere) il contesto:_
-    La frase intera dove si trova la parola ricercata (incluso a volte quella che la precede e quella che la segue)
-    Il tema
-    Evidenziare la parola precisa che blocca
-    Il supporto (periodico / libro / internet)
-    Che tipo di testo è (letterario / articolo / satira / poema / canzone)
-    Il paese di origine e quello di destinazione della traduzione
-    La data in cui il testo è stato scritto
-    Il tono del testo (una stessa parola non avrà lo stesso significato se colui che scrive sta denigrando o adulando)
-    Per cosa necessitate la risposta (questo permette di comprendere il “contesto per la comunicazione”)
-    Il significato dell’espressione o della parola originale
-    In quale ambito o ramo ci stiamo muovendo (indispensabile se siamo in campo tecnico)
-    Il registro (colto / familiare / colloquiale)

_Ciò che possiamo consigliare è che chi chiede aiuto si metta nei panni dei membri del forum che si accingono ad aiutarlo e a chiarire i suoi dubbi._

*Ecco un esempio di come si deve impostare correttamente una discussione:*


> *Titolo*: massaggio drenante *(<--Scrivi la frase originale nel titolo, NON il tentativo di traduzione )*
> 
> Testo: Ciao a tutti. *(<-- Saluti - cortesia )*
> Devo scrivere una lista di trattamenti per il mio centro estetico
> Tra le cose che devo scrivere c'è anche : *Massaggio drenante*. *(<-- Frase originale anche all'interno del thread e non solo nel titolo)*
> Si tratta di un massaggio particolare che si pratica su... e consiste in... *(<-- contesto, sempre)*
> Io ho pensato di tradurre così:
> *Drainage massage* *(<-- SCRIVI SEMPRE il tuo tentativo di traduzione)*
> Grazie per il vostro aiuto *(<-- Saluti - cortesia)*




_*NB*: Ogni discussione o messaggio che non rispetta queste linee guida potrà essere modificato, cancellato, rimosso o chiuso._


----------

